# Getting a driver's license without one from your home country



## NikonNerd (Nov 18, 2016)

Most of the information I've come across regarding getting a license in the Philippines concerns those who already have one from their home country. I no longer have a license from my home country (expired long ago) and I'd like to get one in the Philippines. What is the process like? Is this going to be a major hassle?


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

NikonNerd said:


> Most of the information I've come across regarding getting a license in the Philippines concerns those who already have one from their home country. I no longer have a license from my home country (expired long ago) and I'd like to get one in the Philippines. What is the process like? Is this going to be a major hassle?


Greetings and welcome to the forum.
This is the list of requirement from the Land Transportation Office. This pertains to locals as well as foreign citizens.
Do pay attention to #6 under qualifications. They are beyond slow in all locations so be sure to allow and entire day to get it done. Then when you renew the license it usually can be done in just an hour or two. It's just that first time that takes forever.


Good Luck


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

No 5 under section B seems to be the one, so written and practical exam.


----------



## NikonNerd (Nov 18, 2016)

Thanks!


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*An Old Post*

Was just thinking. Before you decide to actually get out on the road much here in paradise; read This Old Post I started back in 2010 on driving here. I assure you, the driving conditions have not improved:scared:..


----------



## magsasaja (Jan 31, 2014)

Do you still have your old expired licence?


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

magsasaja said:


> Do you still have your old expired license?


No. Most LTO offices will pick up and keep your old foreign license. Good thing now is that a drivers license is issued for 5 years rather than just 3 as before.


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

Jet Lag said:


> No. Most LTO offices will pick up and keep your old foreign license. Good thing now is that a drivers license is issued for 5 years rather than just 3 as before.


They just looked at my stateside license last July, they did not keep it. All my foreigner neighbors also still have both their home country and Philippine license.

Chuck


----------



## BGCExpat (Oct 26, 2015)

The LTO did not take mine when I converted my California license to a Philippines one. My Cali license is still current, and an active form of official identification both here and in the US. I don't know if they are allowed to take active licenses, I don't see what would be wrong with having current licenses in two (or more) countries at the same time... Sometimes logic does not dictate in the Philippines though...


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

UPDATE!!!

Excessive Corruption at the LTO Offices!

The real question here is NOT how difficult it can be to get your Philippine Drivers License but how corrupt the staff is where you will apply.

PLEASE make sure that the LTO Office that you choose to use has a supply of "plastic" to actually print your license. This story has been in the Newspapers and on the TV and most all LTO Offices cannot print your license once you have completed all of your requirements.

Which ever LTO Office you apply at is the ONLY office you can go back to! This is a fact!

I successfully applied for my Philippine Drivers License in January 2015 and nearly TWO YEARS later...I still do not have the actual permanent plastic card. I used the main facility on Domestic Road near the airport and they still cannot print the permanent plastic cards...which baffles me because if your supplier cannot provide you with the necessary materials in such a long time you simply change suppliers right?

NOT so in the Philippines. President Duterte has the entire Land Transportation Office under investigation and he promises that heads will roll.

I have a good friend who works at the LTO Office and he could not get my license for me. I have a Filipino politician in Cebu who worked on the election campaign staff for President Duterte and he promised he could get my license for me but turns out he could not! I also am neighbors with a Major in the Philippine National Police and he told me no problem...he will get my license for me. NO SUCH LUCK!

A good friend who actually works there, a politician and a Police Major...and none of them were able to get my license for me...all with the same answer...they don't have the plastic cards to print the drivers licenses on...there is nothing I can do except wait...

I have tired to go to other LTO Branches and they all tell me the same story...if I applied at the Domestic Road branch...I MUST go back there to get my license.

The temporary paper license long since expired but the LTO will stamp and sign the back saying it has been extended and the newspapers are also reporting that this is acceptable for driving...so I am not worried about the expiration on the license...I just would like to get the real deal and have the permanent drivers license.

The sad part is even if I get the plastic drivers license now...it will expire in March on the original expiration date from my application. I am glad they extended the licenses to be 5 years now....so hopefully one day when I do get my drivers license, it will last for 5 years instead of 3 years.

A friend of mine has heard that there is one LTO Office that has a limited supply of plastic cards and I am going there tomorrow to apply for a new license and not tell them that I have already got one from a different LTO and see if they will issue me the license. I won't hold my breath...

The reason why I need the plastic card is because I am in the middle of an important business transaction and the Philippine government requires me to produce 2 Philippine government issued ID cards with photo. I have my Alien Registration Card for one but I must have a second...so I thought a drivers license would be easy...(HA!).

Then someone suggested that I get a Postal ID for my second ID...because of the lengthy delays on the Philippine Drivers License, I went last week to apply for and get a Postal ID...which can typically be done on the same day...NOT! Now they are telling me it will be 30 to 45 days for the Postal ID!!!

Ahhhhh.....I can't catch a break!

Anyway...back to the original topic here. Check out your LTO Office first and see if they are printing the permanent cards...if not...go to an different branch! Once you apply and pay at that particular branch, you are locked in to that LTO for that license...then after your license has expired, you can renew at any LTO but the initial application process links you specifically to one branch only! Ask around because after you apply at one branch, you are locked in their system to complete your transaction there!

The official word on the news is that the LTO Offices will finally have new plastic cards for printing...in August 2017!

Applying is easy, the requirements are a breeze, tests are not difficult, paying is not much at all, (600php)...but the real question...will you ever really have an actual Philippine Drivers License?

For me...it is 2 years and still counting! Welcome to the Philippines! Gotta Love It...


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

A bit of a thread hijack here but kind of in the same line, while reading this thread a question has come up in my mind. There has been mention of 5 years now instead of 3. My License (Plastic) was issued by the Iloilo LTO and is to expire in March 2017 on my Bday. The question I have is "is it now good till 2019 or will it expire in 2017"? Any thoughts on that?

Fred


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

fmartin_gila said:


> A bit of a thread hijack here but kind of in the same line, while reading this thread a question has come up in my mind. There has been mention of 5 years now instead of 3. My License (Plastic) was issued by the Iloilo LTO and is to expire in March 2017 on my Bday. The question I have is "is it now good till 2019 or will it expire in 2017"? Any thoughts on that?
> 
> Fred


Morning Fred,

Unfortunately it will expire in March-no extension. Only licensees issued last month and after will be good for the five year period.
I have mine coming up too. Paper or plastic it's no matter to me as long as it's good for the five years.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Jet Lag said:


> Morning Fred,
> 
> Unfortunately it will expire in March-no extension. Only licensees issued last month and after will be good for the five year period.
> I have mine coming up too. Paper or plastic it's no matter to me as long as it's good for the five years.


OK Thanks. After reading about the 5 year thing, I was hoping they might grandfather it to all unexpired License's but such is life. 

Fred


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

Is there any age restriction on driving or obtaining a driving license in Fils?


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

hogrider said:


> Is there any age restriction on driving or obtaining a driving license in Fils?


Minimum age only: 
A person must be at least 18 years old to obtain a drivers license.


----------



## BGCExpat (Oct 26, 2015)

Cebu Citizen said:


> ...The reason why I need the plastic card is because I am in the middle of an important business transaction and the Philippine government requires me to produce 2 Philippine government issued ID cards with photo. I have my Alien Registration Card for one but I must have a second...so I thought a drivers license would be easy...(HA!).
> 
> Then someone suggested that I get a Postal ID for my second ID...because of the lengthy delays on the Philippine Drivers License, I went last week to apply for and get a Postal ID...which can typically be done on the same day...NOT! Now they are telling me it will be 30 to 45 days for the Postal ID!!!


I don't know the timeframes or procedural differences in Cebu for getting a Postal ID, but I got mine here in the greater Manila area after the initial visit to my door in about 21 days. The majority of that time is actual delivery from the post office, not production time...

For anyone in the NCR, go to the PhlPost office at SM Aura on the 7th floor. It's new(er) and there's rarely any customers using that facility - the staff is competent but usually bored... 

Look up the Postal ID requirements beforehand and bring all the supporting documents needed, there is a business center next door if you need to make copies of anything. You should be in and out of there in about 1/2 an hour with a good idea of what your card will look like as the have the software to produce a mock-up for you to OK before they send it electronically to a printing facility for production. These guys do not have a shortage of plastic cards like the LTO...

The whole reason I went with the Postal ID is because (1) it's relatively easy to procure, (2) it's a valid, official government sponsored ID (just like a DL) accepted anywhere in the Philippines, and (3) I knew it would be awhile before I got the plastic license from the LTO (still waiting, btw)...

The best thing about the SM Aura location is that they have a number of government offices set up there, so it's kind of a 'one-stop-shop' for foreigners to take care of a lot of official business. PhilHealth is on the 7th floor opposite the Post Office, and the BI just opened a branch there too...

The Postal ID is valid for foreigners for 1 year, so I'm now in the habit of renewing both my PhilHealth and Postal ID at the same time every January at SM Aura to save time and energy...


----------

